# Needing some input. Chuck for pots??



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Feb 13, 2014)

Looking to upgrade equipment....would like your input.


----------



## ghost1066 (Feb 13, 2014)

It would help to know what you are using now so we could offer ideas. So many different ways to turn a starting point of where you are now will help folks give you some help.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 13, 2014)

What you use now would be helpful... but I use the Penn State economy 4 jaw chuck. Wasn't worth the extra for the keyed chuck they sell IMO. 

Chuck - http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CUG3418CCX.html

I pretty much only use the pin jaws and the jumbo jaws. I use the pin jaws for pots that have a center hole, and the jumbo jaws for pots that don't have one. 

Pin Jaws -

http://i1005.Rule #2/albums/af175/mfdrookie516/IMG_1654_zpsb69b7da3.jpg

Jumbo jaws (more commonly known as cole jaws) -

http://i1005.Rule #2/albums/af175/mfdrookie516/call_zpsea6db4fd.jpg

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## tntgamecalls (Feb 13, 2014)

I use the exact setup that JR uses and it works great for me.


----------



## ghost1066 (Feb 13, 2014)

Yep same set up here plus I use a modified pen mandrel for some things then finish exhaust ends using the 4 jaw chuck.


----------



## BrentWin (Feb 13, 2014)

Here's a little different way to attack a pot call.

http://woodbarter.com/threads/turkey-pot-call-tutorial.9276/


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Feb 13, 2014)

Cole jaws it is...seems reasonably priced. I've been using a screw in chuck which really restricts what I can do to the backside. Artistically speaking


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 13, 2014)

The only downside to the cole jaws is that it's very very difficult to do any work on the side of the pot when they're on them. Even if I move the rubber nubs in smaller and grip the inside of the pot, the 8" jaws (which, I'm sure it would be alleviated some with a smaller set) make it impossible to do anything on the side without taking some skin. I typically use my pin jaws to grab the inside of the pot so I can get the sides and back of the call, and only use them to cut out the inside.


----------



## TMAC (Feb 13, 2014)

I just use a $5 expanding mandrel from Enco in 5/8". Works great in a collet chuck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## misfire (Feb 14, 2014)

I got two of the Woodcraft chucks (pinnacles) for $70 each. I put small jaws on one and big jaws on the other


----------

